# Some of My Gouramies..



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Moon Gourami









Pearl Gourami









Opaline Gourami









Flame Gourami









Giant Gold Gourami









Kissing Gourami









Blue Gourami









Paradise Gourami









Gold Gourami









Giant Redtail Gourami


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pix as usual! I'm really liking Gourami's lately myself. Wish I had the room to add a few to my tanks.


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Nice Collection,I also like Gourami's,Pearl's are My Favorite,have a couple.


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank I seem to be bitten buy the Gourami bug My Fave is the Giant red-tail...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

to be honest i have never been a fan of gouramis. Giants are really something else though.... I would love to get my hands on one in the future.


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi neither was I but seem to have caught the bug LOL


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful pictures! 
I picked this guy up a while ago and love the colour on him! forgive the iphone pic


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you only keep one of each of the species?


----------



## iuliandrei604 (Apr 12, 2011)

wow great pics, im a gourami fanatic as well, how do you find the paradise's behaviour with other gourami species? do you have any large paradise males for sale?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely gouramis! Do you keep them all together in one tank?


----------



## wayofthefish (Jan 30, 2012)

- Hi first off nice flame Gourami...
- I keep the smaller gouramis together but the Giants are on there own.
- as for paradies I just have these 2 small ones aggressive but they are managed buy the others..


----------

